# ATTN UBEREATS DRIVERS - Autonomous Domino's pizza deliveries starting later this year



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*Autonomous Domino's pizza deliveries starting later this year*


https://www.caradvice.com.au/767276/dominos-pizza-autonomous-deliveries/
18/06/2019

Startup company Nuro will use its next-generation autonomous van to deliver pizza to customers in the Houston metro area.



Starting late 2019, some customers who order online from a participating *Domino's* store in Houston, Texas can choose to have their orders delivered by one of Nuro's autonomous vehicles.

These customers can track their order through the Domino's smartphone app, and are given a PIN code to unlock one of the vehicle's storage compartments and obtain their pizza when it arrives.

The pizzas will be delivered in Nuro's upcoming R2 driverless van. Details about how the R2 van differs from the R1 van pictured above haven't been revealed thus far.

In 2018, as part of partnership with the Kroger supermarket chain, Nuro began autonomously delivering groceries in Scottsdale, Arizona. Initially deliveries were carried out using modified Toyota Prius hatchbacks, but the company has since shifted to its own R1 pod van.

The startup began supermarket deliveries in the Houston metropolitan area in March 2019.

Nuro was founded in the middle of 2016 by Jiajun Zhu and Dave Ferguson, both of whom worked for Google's self-driving car project before it became Waymo and became its own standalone subsidiary within the search engine's empire.


----------



## the lone ranger (Jun 23, 2019)

Believe this when I see it


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-releases-full-automaton-driverless-uber.337582/


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

the lone ranger said:


> Believe this when I see it


Exactly, people have been promising this crap for years. Investors, journalists and people on this forum think it's actually going to happen.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Scanners were supposed to get rid of Paper


----------

